# Calibration file ecm 8000



## maurits (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi There

I'm going to calibrate my studio via REW software. I downloaded the software (Macintosh) but I couldn't find the CAL-file for the ECM8000 from Behringer. Can you help me or send me a download-link?

And sorry in advance, I googled for about an hour.. Hope there is no similar post..

Cheers & Thx
Maurits


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I don’t think Behringer has one, but we do:

Mic/Meters Downloads Page

Pay attention to the two graphs and realize that our calibration file is generic. It’s fine for FYI measurements. More info here.

P.S. Welcome to the Forum!

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## maurits (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi Wayne

Everything worked fine!

Thank you!
Maurits


----------



## maurits (Sep 27, 2015)

I've chosen the ECM8000 because of a blog that I found


----------



## maurits (Sep 27, 2015)

btw: Tank you for the hospiality!

Cheers!


----------



## maurits (Sep 27, 2015)

*hospitality


----------

